# Amir - Ragdoll X



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This boy is also looking for a home










Age : 2yrs
Ragdoll Cross  black.
Location Scotland.
Contact Anne [email protected]
Male Neuter.

About Amir
Amir is a young very active loveable boy. We believe he is a Ragdoll Cross although his previous owner believes him to be a Solid Ragdoll. He has the nature of the Ragdoll. In his last home he was given free outdoor access but showed the typical Ragdoll trait of not being aware of a potential danger situation  not street wise. He is friendly and has settled well in foster care using his litter box consistently, allowing grooming and eating well. He loves attention. He has lived successfully with older children and a trained dog. 
We are seeking a new home where he can be allowed outdoor access supervised in a safe environment should he continue to want it.
If you can offer Amir the right home for his specific needs please contact your nearest co-coordinator or for more information Anne


----------



## Soupie86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Nick, I am 26 and living in the Lytham area of Lancashire and am looking to adopt ragdoll/s (was thinking preferably two) and really like the look of Amir due to his black colouring, do you have any more pictures of him and how I would go about putting my name forward to potentially adopt him?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I would contact Anne at the email address in the post.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Soupie86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Nick, I am 26 and living in the Lytham area of Lancashire and am looking to adopt ragdoll/s (was thinking preferably two) and really like the look of Amir due to his black colouring, do you have any more pictures of him and how I would go about putting my name forward to potentially adopt him?
> 
> ...


Yes, please contact Anne as she can give you all the information on Amir and will no doubt have another photo or three! We do have other Raggies availabile too - a couple of pairs so to speak. If you look on ragsrescue you should see some of the Ragdolls available. A homecheck is usually undertaken prior to placing any cat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

is Amir still looking?


----------

